# 2K2 Rear Clunking- AfterMarket Shocks.



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

This clunking has got to stop. It is abuse and Nissan is slow to respond. It gets worse with time and use and will not go away?

No this is not Spousal Abuse; this is Owner Abuse!!!

Owners that have had new OEM replacement shocks(one on this forum) say there is no difference. What is the cure? 

Monroes(I`m told Nissan OEM`s are made by them)?

How about Koni`s????? Doctor, Doctor give me the News?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Rat, it's not the car, it's your bones ratteling around.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Rat, it's not the car, it's your bones ratteling around.   *


Hahaa, That is why I have to keep lubricated,a ahah pass my Beer? Thanxx ahahaha


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Rat, nothing yet on the aftermarket strut/shock scene. That's
assuming you don't count Altimat's $1500 adjustables...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Rat, nothing yet on the aftermarket strut/shock scene. That's
> assuming you don't count Altimat's $1500 adjustables... *


Yeh Really, if we totatly rebuild these rides, we should have just bought a G35 Coupe it would be less expensive in the long run. 

I was hoping there was something from a leading shock absorber company or something????


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Rat, nothing yet on the aftermarket strut/shock scene. That's
> assuming you don't count Altimat's $1500 adjustables... *


$1500 adjustables? Where did they come from? Are they the air shocks that you can adjust from a switch on the dash?


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

JIC is making a suspension for the Altima, G35, and 350Z. It should be ready near the end of the year or very early next year. JIC-Magic


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I took the wife and kid in the Alti today and it was rather chilly out...... this mudder fawker was so loud my wife was bitchin about it....and I did not say a word. If my new shocks do not fix this noisy piece of shit I am going to burn it. It sounds like a $12K Kia in stead of a 30K Altima


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *JIC is making a suspension for the Altima, G35, and 350Z. It should be ready near the end of the year or very early next year. JIC-Magic *


Hope they don`t break the bank, we really need something


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hope they don`t break the bank, we really need something *


 They'll break the bank. Tokico should also have something by December per Alex.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *They'll break the bank. Tokico should also have something by December per Alex. *


Hey! That's good news..

Willy: You can't hear mine at all!
Perhaps, you got a defective pair.

Mike W.: Thanks for the info and congrat's on making
mod at A.net. Finally, someone that deserves it, got it!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hope they don`t break the bank, we really need something *


$1,500-$2,000US is a little high.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *$1,500-$2,000US is a little high. *


Yeh but then it would ride like a TL


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Rat, it's not the car, it's your bones ratteling around.   *


You put your eye up, wow, that thing has an image in it. When you are clunking around with the Alty it will blurr I`m sure.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

This probably has nothing to do with our cars but just seems odd that the Max has it too.




> Service Bulletin Number: NTB01069
> Date of Bulletin: 10/01
> Component: BRAKES: HYDRAULIC: DISC: CALIPER
> Summary: SERVICE INFORMATION REGARDING REAR CALIPER CLUNK, RATTLE, OR KNOCKING NOISE.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *This probably has nothing to do with our cars but just seems odd that the Max has it too. *



Same shocks...maybe???


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Well it might not be the shocks afterall. For the Maxima it's the rear calipers from what this reads. I bet the clunk sound everone hears probably sounds identical when you drop your caliper into place when changing pads.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Iv'e seen alot of complaints on clunking in the rear of the 2002 Alty's. But only on web sites. There's been no problems with this in our shop. There is a TSB on rear shocks you might check that out. But it sounds like it might be something else.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Iv'e seen alot of complaints on clunking in the rear of the 2002 Alty's. But only on web sites. There's been no problems with this in our shop. There is a TSB on rear shocks you might check that out. But it sounds like it might be something else. *


It is a real fuked up sound...And it is so much worse in the winter, which makes me believe it is the shocks


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

I was into the dealer today asking about my replacement shocks... Still on order.
One set did come in for a customer who ordered first.
I told them I'll wait, but that mine must be put one before the Rats'.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I was into the dealer today asking about my replacement shocks... Still on order.
> One set did come in for a customer who ordered first.
> I told them I'll wait, but that mine must be put one before the Rats'.  *


Where have you been, hiding as usual eh?

I already got mine pin head.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Where have you been, hiding as usual eh?
> 
> I already got mine pin head. *


You are so mean...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Where have you been, hiding as usual eh?
> 
> I already got mine pin head. *


You still talking about shocks?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *You are so mean... *


It is shocking, check out the shocks that Altimat has Lizzy!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *It is shocking, check out the shocks that Altimat has Lizzy! *


Too rich for me...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I was thinking about an air hydraulic system that they put on trucks that haul trailers. Controls on the dash add a little when needed etc. Probably work just fine


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I was thinking about an air hydraulic system that they put on trucks that haul trailers. Controls on the dash add a little when needed etc. Probably work just fine *


That would be something... Must be place in town to do that?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *It is a real fuked up sound...And it is so much worse in the winter, which makes me believe it is the shocks *


I always suspected it to be the Bridgestones but I don`t think so, it is too defined. It is the Shocks and the new ones are the same. Aftermarket has to be the answer.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I always suspected it to be the Bridgestones but I don`t think so, it is too defined. It is the Shocks and the new ones are the same. Aftermarket has to be the answer.
> *


Wayne... Did you put new OEM shocks on yourself? And did they change the ride?

cheers...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> [BIt is the Shocks and the new ones are the same. Aftermarket has to be the answer.
> [/B]



I thought they changed shocks....because they were defective???? Why would the assholes put the same ones on the car??? I am going to be pissed if mine are the exact same shocks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I thought they changed shocks....because they were defective???? Why would the assholes put the same ones on the car??? I am going to be pissed if mine are the exact same shocks *


 The shocks they should have put on your car is on the TSB, there different than what came on the car when it was new. Do you have a copy of the TSB? if not do you want one. whats your fax#?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The shocks they should have put on your car is on the TSB, there different than what came on the car when it was new. Do you have a copy of the TSB? if not do you want one. whats your fax#? *


Thanks, I took the TSB into my dealer because they were unable (or just too stupid) to locate it.

My shocks are not in as of yet


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Thanks, I took the TSB into my dealer because they were unable (or just too stupid) to locate it.
> 
> My shocks are not in as of yet *


I`ve got the TSB....... The 2K3 Alty feels just like my 2K2 and they said they were the same shocks that they are putting on all the new Altys.

WTF ..that TSB number names a different shock?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I`ve got the TSB....... The 2K3 Alty feels just like my 2K2 and they said they were the same shocks that they are putting on all the new Altys.
> 
> WTF ..that TSB number names a different shock? *


 The TSB names a new updated shock #56210-AL585, There more money and there updated shocks!!
Here's the break down.
2002 Altima oringinal part# on shocks.
QR25DE 56210-8J026
QR35DE 56210-8J025
2002 TSB shock#56210-AL585

2003 Altima takes completely different shocks.
part#56210-3Z025 for both applications.
So what's that tell ya! it means they had a problem in 2002.
So in 2003 they went to a different shock.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The TSB names a new updated shock #56210-AL585, There more money and there updated shocks!!
> Here's the break down.
> 2002 Altima oringinal part# on shocks.
> QR25DE 56210-8J026
> ...


Excellent, now I have something to work with. The TSB I have is NTB02-062........Thats out, right?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Excellent, now I have something to work with. The TSB I have is NTB02-062........Thats out, right? *


 Correct.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I want to get this right...I am a little thick...

So when I go to the dealer...I must make sure the part No. on the shocks is 56210-AL585???

Does this mean Nissan is putting the bad ones back into some cars???


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I just called the dealer...my shocks are in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Made the appt. for the 11th because I am off that day!!

He told me that another guy came into the dealership and had the same problem.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I want to get this right...I am a little thick...
> 
> So when I go to the dealer...I must make sure the part No. on the shocks is 56210-AL585???
> 
> Does this mean Nissan is putting the bad ones back into some cars??? *


 Yes, that's correct when you pick up your car that should be the part# on your work order. However the TSB says they do not apply on every car. So on some cars they may use the old shocks, but they shouldn't, if they do it could be they don't know about the TSB. Remember it's not a recall so they might not be aware that there's a TSB. Not all dealership employees are as sharp as I am!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I just called the dealer...my shocks are in!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Made the appt. for the 11th because I am off that day!!
> 
> He told me that another guy came into the dealership and had the same problem. *


Yayyyyy!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Yayyyyy! *


Are Your shocks bad too Lizzy? Hardcore is the man!

I`m going up Monday and find out what they have in store for me. The origional aren`t cutting it. I bet they got the TSB but not using it. TAKE THOSE ORIGIONALS OFF!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> * Remember it's not a recall so they might not be aware that there's a TSB. Not all dealership employees are as sharp as I am! *


You are a credit to Nissan, sir!
Have any other hidden tsb's we 
should know about?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *You are a credit to Nissan, sir!
> Have any other hidden tsb's we
> should know about? *


 I also went online with Nissan to check the availability of all the shock part#s old and new. There all available the old and the new so watch which part# they install on your car, make sure they use the updated ones. I hope everyone gets this problem fixed. If for some reason the new shocks doesn't solve your problem you may have to start over and try something else. As for hidden TSB's there really isn't any, you just have to find a tech that knows his product.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore is da man!!! I wish you worked in Mayberry..

The service Mgr told me the shocks were ordered straight from the TSB....That would mean they would be correct I hope????


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Hardcore is da man!!! I wish you worked in Mayberry..
> 
> The service Mgr told me the shocks were ordered straight from the TSB....That would mean they would be correct I hope???? *


 They'll be correct if there off the TSB.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *They'll be correct if there off the TSB. *


I made sure this morning that my dealer had the right TSB. I flashed the copied post from Hardcore.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Lizzy are your Shocks bad also?

I drove a new Maxima and although it drove better than my Alty(shock wise) I have a feeling that when it is a year old plus like my Alty it is going to clunk. Just a feeling!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Lizzy are your Shocks bad also?
> 
> I drove a new Maxima and although it drove better than my Alty(shock wise) I have a feeling that when it is a year old plus like my Alty it is going to clunk. Just a feeling! *


No, so far mine are fine. I was just happy for Willy.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *No, so far mine are fine. I was just happy for Willy.  *


I am too but it is going to take more than new shocks to please the Wild One. He is at Darts right now. He may drop in before passing out in bed


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I am too but it is going to take more than new shocks to please the Wild One. He is at Darts right now. He may drop in before passing out in bed *


He's back and he was on fire!!!!!!!!!! Night night it's free putty..can't do no damage sorry for the double negative


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Willy the new Max SE doesn`t clunk??? But maybe after a year+ it will. I drove a 3 year old TL and it drove just as nice as the new Max. Go Figure?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Willy the new Max SE doesn`t clunk??? But maybe after a year+ it will. I drove a 3 year old TL and it drove just as nice as the new Max. Go Figure? *


I do not care what anyone says Acura-Honda surerior quality overall....If only Honda could put the VQ in their cars..ohhweee..and of course redesign the exteriors


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I do not care what anyone says Acura-Honda surerior quality overall....If only Honda could put the VQ in their cars..ohhweee..and of course redesign the exteriors *


How about Acura/Altys, Nissan designs them and supplies the engine and Acura supplies the interior and puts them together.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *How about Acura/Altys, Nissan designs them and supplies the engine and Acura supplies the interior and puts them together. *



Now that would work


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *How about Acura/Altys, Nissan designs them and supplies the engine and Acura supplies the interior and puts them together. *


Sign me up for one of those. I like the Nacura best. Sharp cars, those are. They kept Nissan's 5/60 powertrain warranty, didn't they?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *Sign me up for one of those. I like the Nacura best. Sharp cars, those are. They kept Nissan's 5/60 powertrain warranty, didn't they?
> 
> *


Absolutely, 5/60 it will be and I was thinking of Acuralt but Nacura
is better.

Any other suggestions. Maybe Clunkura. Oh No that is out, it will have the wishbone suspension of the Acura.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Wild Willy takes the silver clunker into Nissan Dealer tomorrow the 11th(Veterans day(USA) and Remembrance Day(Canada).

It may well indeed be a day to remember 

KEEP US TUNED IN WW


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Wild Willy takes the silver clunker into Nissan Dealer tomorrow the 11th(Veterans day(USA) and Remembrance Day(Canada).
> 
> It may well indeed be a day to remember
> 
> KEEP US TUNED IN WW *



Yeah, and those bastards better keep their feet off my new home made dead pedal!!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yeah, and those bastards better keep their feet off my new home made dead pedal!! *


I didn't hear about this... Where are the pics? And instructions for us noobs?
Cheers...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I didn't hear about this... Where are the pics? And instructions for us noobs?
> Cheers... *


I e-maled you a pic there pops...last night...You drinkin again?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I e-maled you a pic there pops...last night...You drinkin again? *


Ed can`t lift his injured right arm so he can`t bowl with us and he has to drink with a straw..... I`ll forward the pic, Ed is still reloading his puter after the Wall Street Crash(I mean PC crash)


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Excellent experience at the dealer today. Shocks are done, clunk is gone totally along with a lot of other noises.

I never realized how noisey that rear suspension was!!!!!! Thank God for the Bose

It is like a totally different car inside now.

I love it again!!!!!!!! I am keeping it for some time to come..

Get your shocks replaced...I was leary about it being the total fix...but trust me...it's fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Excellent experience at the dealer today. Shocks are done, clunk is gone totally along with a lot of other noises.
> 
> I never realized how noisey that rear suspension was!!!!!! Thank God for the Bose
> 
> ...


So do you think everyones are bad whether they know it or not???


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *So do you think everyones are bad whether they know it or not??? *


I would have to guess everyone with a 3.5


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Ed can`t lift his injured right arm so he can`t bowl with us and he has to drink with a straw..... I`ll forward the pic, Ed is still reloading his puter after the Wall Street Crash(I mean PC crash) *


Rat: My therapist, Trudy, says to try the bowling, so I'll be there. She then gave me acupuncture; what a rush.  

Rat: I think we should go to the dealer together and see what they are doing for followup. I'll corner Correne and you can have Jack.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Excellent experience at the dealer today. Shocks are done, clunk is gone totally along with a lot of other noises.
> 
> I never realized how noisey that rear suspension was!!!!!! Thank God for the Bose
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Rat: My therapist, Trudy, says to try the bowling, so I'll be there. She then gave me acupuncture; what a rush.
> 
> Rat: I think we should go to the dealer together and see what they are doing for followup. I'll corner Correne and you can have Jack.  *


Hey Ed, I don`t swing that way besides, Jack always winks at you. 

We may have to start pounding on desks, it has been a couple of months. Corina said there are eight vehicles to do. I don`t think it took much time to do Willy`s Ride?

I`m going in tomorrow and check with Adam in Parts and tell him to have them Fedex them, I may be going to Montreal for a week.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Excellent experience at the dealer today. Shocks are done, clunk is gone totally along with a lot of other noises.
> 
> I never realized how noisey that rear suspension was!!!!!! Thank God for the Bose
> 
> ...


How is the new and improved ride WW, compared to the G35?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *How is the new and improved ride WW, compared to the G35? *


It's no G but there is no suspension noise at all now..it's just like a Honda  

It took about 40 min total..I was impressed. They pulled it into the shop about 8:15AM, I was driving home at about 9Am.

I did have to align the carpet on the walls of the trunk properly when I got it home...they did not attach it to the clips.

That's OK...No damage..that is the important thing to me


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *It's no G but there is no suspension noise at all now..it's just like a Honda
> 
> It took about 40 min total..I was impressed. They pulled it into the shop about 8:15AM, I was driving home at about 9Am.
> 
> ...


40 minutes that`s SHOCKING!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *40 minutes that`s SHOCKING!! *


Lucky you switched that, I was ready to give ya trouble...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *40 minutes that`s SHOCKING!! *


I like how you were able to SPRING back with your reply.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I like how you were able to SPRING back with your reply.  *


Guess I can STRUT AROUND then


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

You got me... I'm ready to COIL OVER and give up.

Cheers...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *You got me... I'm ready to COIL OVER and give up.
> 
> Cheers...  *


I know what you mean I`m EXHAUSTED


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I would CHIME in but you guys are gettin bad.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I would CHIME in but you guys are gettin bad. *


We can HANDLE it


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread really SHIFTed_topics, eh?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Time to get back on TRACK.....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Time to get back on TRACK.....  *


Seriously, are you getting the rear clunking? WW swears his is gone and the car is as smooth as a G35. His ride clunked from day one; mine started to go that way 
about 9 months ago. Then about 3 months ago, before it was a year old and was clunking really good, ( so they would notice), I had them check it out.

Just waiting now for the proper shocks to arrive and so is Ed.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Seriously, are you getting the rear clunking? WW swears his is gone and the car is as smooth as a G35. His ride clunked from day one; mine started to go that way
> about 9 months ago. Then about 3 months ago, before it was a year old and was clunking really good, ( so they would notice), I had them check it out.
> 
> Just waiting now for the proper shocks to arrive and so is Ed. *


Honestly, I do not hear anything, as of yet. I will make it a habit to turn the stereo off ocassionally to listen.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Honestly, I do not hear anything, as of yet. I will make it a habit to turn the stereo off ocassionally to listen.  *


The stereo will over cloud the sound but you will feel the CLUNK in the seat of your pants or thong, whatever the case.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *The stereo will over cloud the sound but you will feel the CLUNK in the seat of your pants or thong, whatever the case. *


 Hear a clunk in the seat of your thong? HU...M!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *The stereo will over cloud the sound but you will feel the CLUNK in the seat of your pants or thong, whatever the case. *


 OK, didn't know you could "feel" it too. I am putting my thongs on "high alert".


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Here a clunk in the seat of your thong? HU...M!! *


I didn`t say that. I said you feel the Clunk in the seat of your pants or thong whatever you are wearing.

It is quite defined now in my Alty.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I didn`t say that. I said you feel the Clunk in the seat of your pants or thong whatever you are wearing.
> 
> It is quite defined now in my Alty. *


Rat, maybe you should try some Depends, to soften the ride.  I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist. please forgive.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Rat, maybe you should try some Depends, to soften the ride.  I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist. please forgive.  *


No Problem, since I started wearing these thong underwear that Ed gave me at my party Saturday night , my new nick name is cotton picker


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *No Problem, since I started wearing these thong underwear that Ed gave me at my party Saturday night , my new nick name is cotton picker  *


LOL What a mental picture....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Hear a clunk in the seat of your thong? HU...M!! *


 I stand to be corrected. Feel a clunk in the seat of your thong? HU...M!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I stand to be corrected. Feel a clunk in the seat of your thong? HU...M!! *


You know what I mean , I am sure. When I had the Honda Accord EX the suspension was wish bone and it drove really nice.

I didn`t trade for a better riding car that is for sure but my 3 previous Altimas had what the Accord didn`t, power and looks and they just felt better(not a better ride) just better feel in handling.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You know what I mean , I am sure. When I had the Honda Accord EX the suspension was wish bone and it drove really nice.
> 
> I didn`t trade for a better riding car that is for sure but my 3 previous Altimas had what the Accord didn`t, power and looks and they just felt better(not a better ride) just better feel in handling. *


 "The sport-tuned suspension on 3.5 SE has firmer springs and shock absorbers and a larger rear stabilizer bar. They work to provide more responsive handling and better road feel." The advanced multi-link design of the rear suspension provides enhanced handling. The design-which is similar to that used on the Nissan 350Z-also allows for a lower trunk floor and a wider split rear seat. Use of multiple suspension links between the wheels and chassis enhances control of wheel movement. Independently sprung wheels help keep tires perpendicular to the ground for optimum traction. Separation between springs and shock absorbers improves suspension performance by reducing friction and allowing components to perform without compromise. Source 2003 Product Guide.
Sounds to me like Nissan engineers design the rear suspension for handling and performance, not so much as to have a smooth ride. They wanted the car to handle well.
Just thought I'd throw this out there to give people some insite on what manufactures go through when they design stuff. Like rear suspension.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice Hardcore!! I figured it was all performance related...I sure could go for a little solfter ride from time to time...The roads in PA are not forgiving and reall accentuate any noises, stiffness etc. that any given car may have. Had I test driven the car here and not on the perfect roads of VA....i would have had a different 1st impression. This car loves good roads


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks Hardcore, I wouldn`t trade back that is for sure but like Willy, the roads in this neck of the woods(secondary ones) are not forgiving. On the open highway WOW.

Also when I am dragged through shopping centers by my wife and my legs end up sore and stiff, I`ll know, just like my Alty, that I was built for performance


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*New Rear Shocks MONDAY 18th*

They are finally in and not soon enough for me. If they are as good as WW says than I will be satisfied. If not I may have to go the aftermarket route like Altimat.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: New Rear Shocks MONDAY 18th*



Ratwayne said:


> *They are finally in and not soon enough for me. If they are as good as WW says than I will be satisfied. If not I may have to go the aftermarket route like Altimat.  *


Rat...I took her out today over the bumpiest roads I could find...Not a peep from the rear suspension has surfaced as of yet.

I am totally satisfied with the new shocks, maybe it is my imagination, but the lack of alll of that racket from the back makes the suspension seem a lot more forgiving


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Rear Shocks MONDAY 18th*



wild willy said:


> *Rat...I took her out today over the bumpiest roads I could find...Not a peep from the rear suspension has surfaced as of yet.
> 
> I am totally satisfied with the new shocks, maybe it is my imagination, but the lack of alll of that racket from the back makes the suspension seem a lot more forgiving *


That racket from the back, I can hear the seat belt recoils rattling and the leather seats squeek. I will be glad come Monday. I am tired of WD-40 ing every squeek


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Tomorrow is the day !*

My new shocks will be done Tomorrow Nov. 18th. @8am.

This has been my dream now for months; I hope it is everything Willy said it would be. 

I Feel Like a Virgin Bride


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Tomorrow is the day !*



Ratwayne said:


> *My new shocks will be done Tomorrow Nov. 18th. @8am.
> 
> This has been my dream now for months; I hope it is everything Willy said it would be.
> 
> I Feel Like a Virgin Bride *


Good luck there my friend....If they put the right shocks in, and it is the same clunk I was having....You will be pleased.


My appt was at 8am too... They pulled the car in at 8:15 and was done by 9....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tomorrow is the day !*



wild willy said:


> *Good luck there my friend....If they put the right shocks in, and it is the same clunk I was having....You will be pleased.
> 
> 
> My appt was at 8am too... They pulled the car in at 8:15 and was done by 9.... *


It doesn`t take long even with a broken stud. Yeh they broke a stud off and had to remove the back seat.  

Long story but I really wasn`t there all that long. Ed`s car was brought in next and another guys was waiting. They had a total of 8 vehicles to do.

I drove on every washboard street I could think of and a few with good sized pot holes, it is nice to have Ruby back in fine form.  

I look forward to Riding Her Now


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

good to read that it is finally worked out. i'll get the knuckle-draggers at my dealership to do mine now. woohoo


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *good to read that it is finally worked out. i'll get the knuckle-draggers at my dealership to do mine now. woohoo *


You have the clunk too??? Is it bad? I thought is was just a problem on the 3.5's


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *You have the clunk too??? Is it bad? I thought is was just a problem on the 3.5's *


she's a clunker - ever since i got it. sounds like there are no shocks back there.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *she's a clunker - ever since i got it. sounds like there are no shocks back there. *


Exactly, Like Willy I was told it was just the heavier suspendion on the V6...

Mine seems fine unless it loosens up in a couple of months. When I lived in PlaP, unleaded I had to replace shocks often because the winters would ruin them.

Much quieter, can hear myself


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

WAHOO!!! Had my shocks replaced just after the Rats.
Real smooth now... less noise... feels great. I didn't have much of a clunk to begin with(too much sound insulation), but this has made a positive difference. Would recommend it to any 02 owner, even if you have no immediate clunk, ya can never tell when it is going to occur.

Cheers...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tomorrow is the day !*



Ratwayne said:


> *It doesn`t take long even with a broken stud. Yeh they broke a stud off and had to remove the back seat.
> 
> Long story but I really wasn`t there all that long. Ed`s car was brought in next and another guys was waiting. They had a total of 8 vehicles to do.
> 
> ...


 Ridem cowboy...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tomorrow is the day !*



lizzy494 said:


> * Ridem cowboy... *


Got my boots and spurs, I`m in the horse hide saddle again.

Ruby Red is smooth again:


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Tomorrow is the day !*



Ratwayne said:


> *Got my boots and spurs, I`m in the horse hide saddle again.
> 
> Ruby Red is smooth again:
> 
> ...


More smilies, somebody has WAY too much time on their hands.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I order up a shock kit and they show on back order. Anyone waiting for them? It may take awhile to get em. Obvoiusly Nissans having a problem supplying them. Must be a problem! Go figure. Sounds like it's the solution.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I order up a shock kit and they show on back order. Anyone waiting for them? It may take awhile to get em. Obvoiusly Nissans having a problem supplying them. Must be a problem! Go figure. Sounds like it's the solution. *


I waited two months, my dealer is still waiting on 3 pairs. Truly, what a difference. It feels tight again. 

We pretty much thought it was just a problem with the SE having the heavier suspension but now Unleaded says he has the clunk with his SL? What`s the buzz Hardcore?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

My shocks came in in a few days.... Maybe it is a regional shortage....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *My shocks came in in a few days.... Maybe it is a regional shortage.... *


You`re closer to to Smyrna. They even like like you better.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I waited two months, my dealer is still waiting on 3 pairs. Truly, what a difference. It feels tight again.
> 
> We pretty much thought it was just a problem with the SE having the heavier suspension but now Unleaded says he has the clunk with his SL? What`s the buzz Hardcore? *


 The TSB says 2002 Altima, it doesn't state which model, SE, SL etc. I'd have to say it's all of em. 
SHHHH! don't tell them "I" told you.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The TSB names a new updated shock #56210-AL585, There more money and there updated shocks!!
> Here's the break down.
> 2002 Altima oringinal part# on shocks.
> QR25DE 56210-8J026
> ...


 Unleaded This is from Hardcore


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*News Flash 2003 Shocks*

I just checked the TSB number and although my dealer ordered the 56210-AL585 stated on the TSB - Nissan is telling them that the shock for the 2003 is the one to use.

I just got off the phone with my dealer`s servicing and that is what Nissan is sending the dealers(in Canada anyway) 56210-3Z025.....

Works good for me


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: News Flash 2003 Shocks*



Ratwayne said:


> *I just checked the TSB number and although my dealer ordered the 56210-AL585 stated on the TSB - Nissan is telling them that the shock for the 2003 is the one to use.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dealer`s servicing and that is what Nissan is sending the dealers(in Canada anyway) 56210-3Z025.....
> 
> Works good for me *


I'm waiting for a kit to come in. I'm going to break it down and see what shocks come in it. If the dealer will replace yours with the 56210-3Z025 that would be a good way to go also. Just get the old ones off.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: News Flash 2003 Shocks*



Hardcore said:


> *I'm waiting for a kit to come in. I'm going to break it down and see what shocks come in it. If the dealer will replace yours with the 56210-3Z025 that would be a good way to go also. Just get the old ones off. *


Here is what myWork Order has on it:

Number for DIAD 22124 Cause:ZL
ND1511 Shock Absorber Kit - Both Sides - RP
ND15A1 Strut ASSY (both sides) RP & R&I
ND9999 Rear Suspension - Misc
2 56210 - 3Z025

08911-1082G Nut
08915-1381A Washer


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: News Flash 2003 Shocks*



Ratwayne said:


> *Here is what myWork Order has on it:
> 
> Number for DIAD 22124 Cause:ZL
> ND1511 Shock Absorber Kit - Both Sides - RP
> ...


 That's perfect. There's no complaint with then 2003 model and that's what you got.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *WAHOO!!! Had my shocks replaced just after the Rats.
> Real smooth now... less noise... feels great. I didn't have much of a clunk to begin with(too much sound insulation), but this has made a positive difference. Would recommend it to any 02 owner, even if you have no immediate clunk, ya can never tell when it is going to occur.
> 
> *


 Mine was getting worse by the month, I suspect yours would have as it got older. Many of these time bombs shocks are driving around and people are ignoring them and hoping it will go away. It Won`t unless you get the new shocks.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

"2003 Altima takes completely different shocks.
part#56210-3Z025 for both applications"

This is what I didn't want to hear from Nissan. It tells me that they are using the softer 4 banger shocks on the 3.5 now.  The 3.5 is supposed to have the performance suspension. Now the 3.5 is no different than the base model. I do not want a car that handles like an Camry.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *"2003 Altima takes completely different shocks.
> part#56210-3Z025 for both applications"
> 
> This is what I didn't want to hear from Nissan. It tells me that they are using the softer 4 banger shocks on the 3.5 now. The 3.5 is supposed to have the performance suspension. Now the 3.5 is no different than the base model. I do not want a car that handles like an Camry. *


 Not to worry the aftermarket will be coming out with performance shocks shortly I'm sure.
Nothing says there softer either, there just the same.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

My replacements feel fantastic...! I am not an avid street racer and will probably get 45K out of the origional stones on my car....but let me tell you...the car sounds totally different inside as in NO SOUNDS>>

I actually called the service mgr and told him how pleased I was with what they did and that the car was better than ever. If someone takes care of you...you should let them know you appreciate it.....! I am sure a few kind words will make the difference in a pinch


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *My replacements feel fantastic...! I am not an avid street racer and will probably get 45K out of the origional stones on my car....but let me tell you...the car sounds totally different inside as in NO SOUNDS>>
> 
> I actually called the service mgr and told him how pleased I was with what they did and that the car was better than ever. If someone takes care of you...you should let them know you appreciate it.....! I am sure a few kind words will make the difference in a pinch *


This is UNBELIEVABLE... the wild one prepping a service dept for a future good turn. This is excellent. There is hope in the world again.  
Cheers


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *This is UNBELIEVABLE... the wild one prepping a service dept for a future good turn. This is excellent. There is hope in the world again.
> Cheers *



See i am not all about bitching...I bitch when there is a problem..or when someone is stupid and does not take care of the problem.

Even though the dealer needed my help to find the TSB (Which drove me crazy) I did not call them a bunch of stupid jackasses...I just helped


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *See i am not all about bitching...I bitch when there is a problem..or when someone is stupid and does not take care of the problem.
> 
> Even though the dealer needed my help to find the TSB (Which drove me crazy) I did not call them a bunch of stupid jackasses...I just helped *


The more kids you have the more mellow ya get.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *The more kids you have the more mellow ya get.  *


Well if that be the case...this is as absolutely mellow as I am going to get.... I think Roberto Duran said it best

NO MAS


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *"2003 Altima takes completely different shocks.
> part#56210-3Z025 for both applications"
> 
> This is what I didn't want to hear from Nissan. It tells me that they are using the softer 4 banger shocks on the 3.5 now. The 3.5 is supposed to have the performance suspension. Now the 3.5 is no different than the base model. I do not want a car that handles like an Camry. *


I have been driving like I normally drive and have tested some twisting roads(thru Porto Bello) etc. She handles the same as before. I don`t think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *My replacements feel fantastic...! I am not an avid street racer and will probably get 45K out of the origional stones on my car....but let me tell you...the car sounds totally different inside as in NO SOUNDS>>
> 
> I actually called the service mgr and told him how pleased I was with what they did and that the car was better than ever. If someone takes care of you...you should let them know you appreciate it.....! I am sure a few kind words will make the difference in a pinch *


Willy Suckin up what a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Willy Suckin up what a sight for sore eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I can't believe this thread is still klunking along.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Willy Suckin up what a sight for sore eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever it takes So long as they don't try to screw me over....we will be OK


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I can't believe this thread is still klunking along. *


It really is SHOCKING


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *It really is SHOCKING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More smilies, RAT, you need to find something to do!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *More smilies, RAT, you need to find something to do!   *


I have something to do. I just tore my snowblower down. I had to clean the carb. Anyway now I`m ready to rock and roll..


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok I retract. If you need rear shocks because a klunk use part#56210-3Z025 or the bulletin shocks which ever the dealer can get first.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

O.K. guys, ya'll are drifting into OT territory...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I am a clunkaholic.....and I am pleased to say that I have not had a clunk in 12 days....

It's like having a new car all over again


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I am a clunkaholic.....and I am pleased to say that I have not had a clunk in 12 days....
> 
> It's like having a new car all over again *


It is now one week since sergical removal of the rear clunking shocks. The ride is great, no clunk, nothing to complain about.

Anyone with the clunk should get to their dealer pronto, you don`t have to put up with it. A cure has been found!!!!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *It is now one week since sergical removal of the rear clunking shocks. The ride is great, no clunk, nothing to complain about.
> 
> Anyone with the clunk should get to their dealer pronto, you don`t have to put up with it. A cure has been found!!!! *


 That's great!. If you look at the tsb it makes it sound like it's only rare cases. Sure doesn't look that way from this. Were starting to get complaints here,I don't know if it's related to this site but there starting to come in.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Hardcore*

What is the price shipped for left and right rear upgraded shocks (per tsb) for an early model 2002 (mfg date 10/01) 3.5?

My quote was 94.00 for the original replacements from my local dealer (cash and carry)

thanks in advance


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Hardcore*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *What is the price shipped for left and right rear upgraded shocks (per tsb) for an early model 2002 (mfg date 10/01) 3.5?
> 
> My quote was 94.00 for the original replacements from my local dealer (cash and carry)
> 
> thanks in advance *


I would have to know which part# shock is 94.00. The reason, it breaks down like this. These prices are right out of the Nissan price book.

Part#56210-8J025 is what came on the car. There 95.58ea

Part#56210-AL585 is the tsb shock KIT. There 103.59 for the kit.

Part#56210-3Z025 is the 2003 rear shock. There 45.85ea

It sounds like they quoted you on Part#56210-3Z025 which is fine. I could give you 20%off, I'll round it off, so say 73.00 no tax if your out of California. Freight depends on your zip code. shouldn't be very much.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i will let you know. this is going to be a winter project: to figure out how to get the ponies to the pavement. New shocks or even sprint springs are possibilities.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

THIS FORUM NEED A BIG SHOT IN THE ASS...iT HAS BEEN DEAD AS OF LATE.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *THIS FORUM NEED A BIG SHOT IN THE ASS...iT HAS BEEN DEAD AS OF LATE. *


Well then do something, oh wild one.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *THIS FORUM NEED A BIG SHOT IN THE ASS...iT HAS BEEN DEAD AS OF LATE. *


You, my friend, need to visit OT


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't usually post for the hell of it...I like to have something to say....

As far as OT....OK But sometimes I just want to talk car


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, I see..yeah it has been dead over here lately. How's your dead pedal holding up?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Ahh, I see..yeah it has been dead over here lately. How's your dead pedal holding up? *


Like a champ>>>>It has made good friends with my left foot


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I don't usually post for the hell of it...I like to have something to say....
> 
> As far as OT....OK But sometimes I just want to talk car *


Yeah, that's the problem...all of us Altimas.Net refugee's 
used up all of our "car talk" topics over there. We come
over here and the tank's empty.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yeah, that's the problem...all of us Altimas.Net refugee's
> used up all of our "car talk" topics over there. We come
> over here and the tank's empty. *


Not really just getting purged. Plus this system of posting pics is awkward for the ordinary guy with something to display! I am going to get a site up sometime but why not let us post pics the old way? I`ll answer my own question, it takes up a lot of memory, right. Have one or two days a week for the peasants to post!!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Not really just getting purged. Plus this system of posting pics is awkward for the ordinary guy with something to display! I am going to get a site up sometime but why not let us post pics the old way? I`ll answer my own question, it takes up a lot of memory, right. Have one or two days a week for the peasants to post!!!!  *


Rat, is this a question or statement?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

If I had any news about the Altima's I'd throw out for discussion, but the cars so damn good there's nothing going on.
I will say that we got in are first Nissan Murano about a week ago and it's still sitting here unsold. Not a good sign, usually first model vehicles sell as soon as they hit. This things built for the soccer moms out there. good luck on this one Nissan.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *If I had any news about the Altima's I'd throw out for discussion, but the cars so damn good there's nothing going on.
> I will say that we got in are first Nissan Murano about a week ago and it's still sitting here unsold. Not a good sign, usually first model vehicles sell as soon as they hit. This things built for the soccer moms out there. good luck on this one Nissan. *


Where's the pre-sale advertising?
No hype = no sales!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hardcore*



Hardcore said:


> *I would have to know which part# shock is 94.00. The reason, it breaks down like this. These prices are right out of the Nissan price book.
> 
> Part#56210-8J025 is what came on the car. There 95.58ea
> 
> ...


Good stuff here Thanx Hardcore. When I first got my Alty, I blamed the tires for the slight Clunk. When I had it 10 months it was really Clunking. New shocks and now I must tell my TIRES I am sorry


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Where's the pre-sale advertising?
> No hype = no sales! *


 Very true, we've had alot of people looking at and test driving it. But no takers yet I'm sure that will change. It's definitly built to target a certain class of people.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Very true, we've had alot of people looking at and test driving it. But no takers yet I'm sure that will change. It's definitly built to target a certain class of people. *


Well if Nissan would've put the $$$ into marketing
that they did on the Alty and 350z. They would be flying
off the shelves!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Well if Nissan would've put the $$$ into marketing
> that they did on the Alty and 350z. They would be flying
> off the shelves! *


 It will be interesting to see what they come out with. Maybe the back full of soccer balls, and the front full of kids. When the pull up to the park the doors fly open and everything falls out.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Rat, is this a question or statement? *


Just me ramblin on and On. Easier posting would be nice though.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Well this is week number Two and still a fine ride. Guess the new shocks have solved the problem for everyday driving.

I drove in a friends 4cyl and did not experience the clunk that I Had before the transplanted 2003 shocks.

I only heard of one clunking 4cyl Alty!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

I've got the CLUNK!!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I've got the CLUNK!!!  *


Welcome to clunkers anon. It's about damn time you admit you have a problem


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I've got the CLUNK!!!  *


 lizzy494, I have several sets of the TSB shocks on back order. Nissan must be having a run on them and can't suppy them. You might wan't to push for the 2003 shock application like rat had to do. I sounds like either way it solves the problem.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Whatch it be the TSB for the fuel tank and not the shocks. For those that want to download the TSB, you can grab it here. Thanks to Hardcore for sending me the info.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Welcome to clunkers anon. It's about damn time you admit you have a problem *


Hey, I resemble that!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

put tje new ones to the test today...0 degrees F here and not a sound from the reat suspension. I love this car!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *put tje new ones to the test today...0 degrees F here and not a sound from the reat suspension. I love this car!    *


Glad to hear that because mine is fine also and I have the 2003 shocks as opposed to yours(TSB ones).

Initally I was concerned but the dealer said that is what Nissan is using in Canada now. I admit it I`m a skeptic. Hardcore said They were fine, after all they are using them on the 2003`s!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Hey, I resemble that!  *


Lizzy, have you had your shocks checked at the dealer yet?

Hardcore, I had my rear tires off and there is a small sticker on each that has ....OEM11123 on it. Does this resemble anything?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Lizzy, have you had your shocks checked at the dealer yet?
> 
> Hardcore, I had my rear tires off and there is a small sticker on each that has ....OEM11123 on it. Does this resemble anything? *


 The sticker # doesn't really mean anything, the number on it is incomplete. there's usually a number stamped in the shock housing, it should be ten digits that's the Nissan #.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The sticker # doesn't really mean anything, the number on it is incomplete. there's usually a number stamped in the shock housing, it should be ten digits that's the Nissan #. *


OK Fine, just wondering, BTW the new shocks are great, really. I never realized the origional were as bad as they were untill these 2003 OEM`s were put on.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> [. I never realized the origional were as bad as they were untill these 2003 OEM`s were put on. [/B]


You damn skippy....world of difference


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I believe that I have fallen to the clunking. It is not the normal light thud that I was getting going over bumps in the road. It has escalated to a full blown clunk. %&*@! And of course this happens right after I had my magnaflows installed this weekend. They are set up as bolt ons but we are having sub arctic tempuratues and I do not want to swap out the cans and my intake to bring it to the dealership. I will probably just suffer through it untill early spring.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

That's a biotch my02


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

You could just replace them yourself of course you'd have to pay for em. There are other ways of getting new one's from Nissan it just depends on who your dealing with. You have your dealer verify there bad, have them wright up the paper work, take off your old ones have them bill out the new ones on there paper work, sign for them, give them the old ones and they give you the new ones. Then you put them on. 
If you do it on the recall you can't do that. But if you do it under the standard warranty you may be able to. It just depends on the dealer.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Send them to Hardcore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Send them to Hardcore *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *I believe that I have fallen to the clunking. It is not the normal light thud that I was getting going over bumps in the road. It has escalated to a full blown clunk. %&*@! And of course this happens right after I had my magnaflows installed this weekend. They are set up as bolt ons but we are having sub arctic tempuratues and I do not want to swap out the cans and my intake to bring it to the dealership. I will probably just suffer through it untill early spring. *


Hey 02 it is easy to find out. Just drive a 2003 and you will know what yours should drive like and it will, with the new Shocks that Hardcore got for you thanks to WW.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Hardcore I apreciate it, I will be keeping an eye out for them. How will you be shipping them? UPS ground?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Thanks Hardcore I apreciate it, I will be keeping an eye out for them. How will you be shipping them? UPS ground?  *


I believe Hardcore is ignoring you 02. What`s a little banging and clunking anyway. When you are married there will be lots of it. hahaha


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I believe Hardcore is ignoring you 02. What`s a little banging and clunking anyway. When you are married there will be lots of it. hahaha *










If the car was local I could pull it off. Once you fill the back with kids you won't here anything.:jump:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I believe Hardcore is ignoring you 02. What`s a little banging and clunking anyway. When you are married there will be lots of it. hahaha *


LMAO



Hardcore said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't jinx me. Kids are not in my 10 year plan


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't jinx me. Kids are not in my 10 year plan  *



LOL...Yeah they were not in my plan either....A month after I got married she was pregnant....Whore! We dated for 15 years and never knocked her up....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *LOL...Yeah they were not in my plan either....A month after I got married she was pregnant....Whore! We dated for 15 years and never knocked her up.... *


 We don't want to drift off topic too far here, but kids are in every womens mind don't be fooled.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

So you better get those new shocks to hold the car up for all those kids.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Kids are great! And I hated kids...still do except for my own. Never wanted them. New kids...new shocks...good combination


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Kids are great! And I hated kids...still do except for my own. Never wanted them. New kids...new shocks...good combination *


Sure like to know what shocks they use on the Murano, It drives soooo Nice. Willy you will probably keep the Alty now with the new rear shocks, right?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Sure like to know what shocks they use on the Murano, It drives soooo Nice. Willy you will probably keep the Alty now with the new rear shocks, right? *


Yes, that is a big part of it....the new kid is another reason and the fact that my wife is going to take a year off....let me put this into a math equation

New Kid + Old Kid + 02 Altima (-55K yr)= 02 Altima


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes, that is a big part of it....the new kid is another reason and the fact that my wife is going to take a year off....let me put this into a math equation
> 
> New Kid + Old Kid + 02 Altima (-55K yr)= 02 Altima *


This is the equation I have in my mind, considering you work at Home.

New Kid + Old Kid + Willy home + Wife home = Another NEW Kid

Then probably you will need Another set of shocks with three babies in the back seat. Get the ones Like those $1400 set that Altimat has on his......


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *This is the equation I have in my mind, considering you work at Home.
> 
> New Kid + Old Kid + Willy home + Wife home = Another NEW Kid
> 
> Then probably you will need Another set of shocks with three babies in the back seat. Get the ones Like those $1400 set that Altimat has on his...... *


 He'll need a Murano.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *This is the equation I have in my mind, considering you work at Home.
> 
> New Kid + Old Kid + Willy home + Wife home = Another NEW Kid
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I wonder if anyone in the WARMER Climates have shock problems? I think that mostly it is a cold weather thing and once the warm weather arrives the shocks work better.

What about the west coast and southern guys/gals; never hear any complaints about clunking, do we?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

The first time I herd about it was on here from you cold weather guys, so that's interesting. I've only seen 1 or 2 complaints out here in Calif.


I'm out of here!







Everyone have a merry christmas!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Mine had it whane I bought it in the 90 degree weather of summer


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Mine had it whane I bought it in the 90 degree weather of summer *


You don`t have it anymore, that is the good news. I think Hardcore mentioned it earlier: Nissan realized early in the 2002 production that there was a problem with the rear shocks. I believe they got them produced by Gabriel or Monroe. Koni doesn`t have one to fit yet. Whoever made my replacement ones(2003 shocks) did a good job. They will do until I can get the super ones that Altimat has on his ride. 

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

I've got a 2003 and I haven't heard any clunking, but I have noticed road noise... especially after I installed 18" Focal SD5s and Yokahama Pradas. I wonder if it would be worth it to pull the seats and carpet and install some sort of insulation.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SEffects said:


> *I've got a 2003 and I haven't heard any clunking, but I have noticed road noise... especially after I installed 18" Focal SD5s and Yokahama Pradas. I wonder if it would be worth it to pull the seats and carpet and install some sort of insulation. *


I did my trunk with a dynamat(sp) type insulation(put on 2 layers) took out the back seat and did under the seat and wheel wells. I have some pics but don`t have a site to display them.

I removed my wheels(one at a time) and sprayed rubberized undercoating three layers in the wheel wells and up around the gas tank and any bare floor I could see.

It has made a huge difference.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Now the front has started to clunk?*

I`m going to Nissan tomorrow to check out the front end. It has started to clunk(not quite like the back did) but occasionally. It seems mostly from the right side.

I bet it is the Revenge of the Mega Pot Holed Roads.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Now the front has started to clunk?*



Ratwayne said:


> *I`m going to Nissan tomorrow to check out the front end. It has started to clunk(not quite like the back did) but occasionally. It seems mostly from the right side.
> 
> I bet it is the Revenge of the Mega Pot Holed Roads. *


Well I`ve been back 3 times and I can`t dublicate it. I checked on the other Forum and can`t find anyone with the same noise. It only happens when it is kept outside for prolonged periods of time. 

I`ll just monitor it for awhile....


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well i have a 03 2.5s and the same shit is happenin with me, i dont really know if there's a weird noise but all i know is that my ride is bump as hell on a smooth road so im takin that baby into the dealer as soon as i can.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *well i have a 03 2.5s and the same shit is happenin with me, i dont really know if there's a weird noise but all i know is that my ride is bump as hell on a smooth road so im takin that baby into the dealer as soon as i can. *


My dealer replaced the rear shocks with New Shocks that the 2003 Altys come with. The TSB shows a different number but Nissan is sending them the 03 shock as a replacement.

They have been on now for3 months, I believe and they are fine.

Just got to find the front problem?

BTW here is where to find the TSB for the Altys.....www.altimas.net/tsb/


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone taken there car in for this thumping/thunking with aftermarket springs on? The "noise" showed up about 3 weeks ago. Started out pretty bad with the worst one first, and then has eased itself down. Now it is back with a vengance in the last few days. My only qualm is that there is TSB for the fuel tank that has almost the same symptoms. So A)it might be the shocks and I have to fight Nissan b/c I have aftmkt springs or B) could be the fuel cell.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Anyone taken there car in for this thumping/thunking with aftermarket springs on? The "noise" showed up about 3 weeks ago. Started out pretty bad with the worst one first, and then has eased itself down. Now it is back with a vengance in the last few days. My only qualm is that there is TSB for the fuel tank that has almost the same symptoms. So A)it might be the shocks and I have to fight Nissan b/c I have aftmkt springs or B) could be the fuel cell. *


The fuel tank issue hasn`t been discussed. I heard about it from Hardcore. I had my car on a hoist and really tried to get some movement from the tank by using a 2x4 plank. Nothing happened, movement wise. Now my ride is not as clean as yours underneath; I have even sprayed a lot of rubberized undercoating all around the tank and wheelwells.

Most of the time, especially in the winter, the tank is mostly full of gas. I can realize with a partially full tank, there might be some fuel movement but I don`t think it would be audible as a thumping/thunking. 

It is hard to get Guys to talk about this issue......


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Here I go again, the local Nissan dealer hasn`t had any complaints about gas tank noises. That doesn`t mean there isn`t any, just that everyone is blaming the clunk on the rear shocks.

In my case it was the rear shocks although they say the front ones are fine. They are monitoring the FRONT ones. So am I


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Here I go again, the local Nissan dealer hasn`t had any complaints about gas tank noises. That doesn`t mean there isn`t any, just that everyone is blaming the clunk on the rear shocks.
> 
> In my case it was the rear shocks although they say the front ones are fine. They are monitoring the FRONT ones. So am I *


I said it once, I'll say it again. It's them old bones rattelin around.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I said it once, I'll say it again. It's them old bones rattelin around.   *


I found a fix for the rattlin bones; it`s called WD40.. 

When are you going to get those new shocks for your rear end?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I found a fix for the rattlin bones; it`s called WD40..
> 
> When are you going to get those new shocks for your rear end? *


Soon.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Soon.  *


Hahaaa It won`t get any better. We are getting more snow this year than we did the previous 3 winters. The roads have ice pot holes. This will be a real test for my shocks durability. Back in 94 I pounded two sets to death on my Alty SE and the GXE was thumping when I sold it.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hahaaa It won`t get any better. We are getting more snow this year than we did the previous 3 winters. The roads have ice pot holes. This will be a real test for my shocks durability. Back in 94 I pounded two sets to death on my Alty SE and the GXE was thumping when I sold it. *


 I think you need glasses, not shocks.  I'm kinda waitin for all the snow to end here(we have had alot more than normal) before I take it in as I will have to drive the Chevy S10 and it is a piece of poop in wet/slick conditions.


----------



## FIX MIX (Feb 15, 2004)

*Niosy suspension*

My nissan clunks too. When I apply the hand brakes and push on the car I can hear a clunking noise comming from both sides when the car rocks back and forth.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

FIX MIX said:


> My nissan clunks too. When I apply the hand brakes and push on the car I can hear a clunking noise comming from both sides when the car rocks back and forth.


Nissan put rear shocks from a 2003 on my then 2002 Altima and the ride was better than when it was new ! Get it back to the dealer, there is a TSB on the rear shock problem.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> Nissan put rear shocks from a 2003 on my then 2002 Altima and the ride was better than when it was new ! Get it back to the dealer, there is a TSB on the rear shock problem.


"there is a TSB on the rear shock problem"


----------



## sabst79 (Feb 18, 2004)

Can somebody tell me about this clunking noise? I have a 2002 altima and i've been hearing a clicking/klunking noise, but it sounds like its coming from somewhere in the car not in the back


----------

